# Julie, sweet girl. C&C please.



## cauzimme

I take this pictures this summer with Julie a friend of mine. 
Don't comment about de model please, be nice. 


1. 






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## bigtwinky

I'm no portrait shooter, so your milage with my CC may vary.

Some pictures seem to have a forced pose, not natural to the model.   The pictures that look forced to me are 1, 3, 6.  If she isn't a professional model, that could explain the lack of interest in the poses. 

I really do like her expression in 5 and 7.

Nice job technically on the images, they are sharp with good colour.  Watch out for the shadows when there is something behind her, such as in 1 and 2 (mostly 2).

I know you said no comments on the model, but she looks comfortable with the camera and someone who isn't camera shy, making her an interesting subject.


----------



## AverageJoe

I think overall these are good representations of the subjects beauty but I think there could have been a more interesting setting used and variations of settings/lighting to make them a little more interesting.


----------



## Inst!nct

I think the skirt is a bit short and her legs are a bit wide open, and its a bit distracting.

but real talk? Shes a pretty model, i like the scene, just find the poses are forced and cheesy.


----------



## .tAylor

bigtwinky said:


> Some pictures seem to have a forced pose, not natural to the model. The pictures that look forced to me are 1, 3, 6. If she isn't a professional model, that could explain the lack of interest in the poses.


agreed.

i really like 1, 2 and 8.

all the others seem like shes forcing the pose.

pictures look GREAT. :thumbup:


----------



## tday01

Direct sunlight is not the most fattering lighting for people. Especially beautiful women. I might suggest that you use an open shaded area or backlighting, and fill flash set at minus 1 1/2 to 2 stops, for more pleasant and flattering skin tones. Shooting wide open will also give you a shallower depth of field and isolate your subject from the background. 

You're off to a good start, now it's time to fine tune your technique.


----------

